# Mock Hunt Test Pictures



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow those are great photos.
Correct me if I am wrong but it appears that we have from top to bottom:
1) Dooley
2) Amber
3) Rooster ? or Dooley ?
4) Rooster
5) Rooster

Thanks for posting the photos. I had a great time.
Randy


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like a great day of goldens doing what they do best!! I'm jealous!! 

Beautiful pictures!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome pictures- I loved seeing them.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

What wonderful Pictures  I enjoyed looking at them, It's really neat seeing goldens doing what they were bred to do!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like so much fun! Great pictures, thanks for sharing!!

We were going to go to a mock hunt test tomorrow but Mira went into heat a few days ago... I also had her entered in her first hunt test next weekend, so looks like I will be getting my money back for that too!!! :doh:

We had taken a Junior level class and been training Sat and Sun for the last few weekends. It was a blast and we have learned a lot.

Looking forward to hearing more about your training and seeing more pictures!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Love the pictures. The dogs look like they had a good time too! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry, the order is Dooley (my boy) then Amber and the rest are Rooster (Klamath Gold's kids)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome photos!! I wanna play tooo!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Fantastic photos. I really enjoyed seeing the dogs working.. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

We did indeed have fun.

Any golden that wants to join in is welcome... we have even been known to allow a few labs in as well....'long as they're quite about it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous shots! My boys have done mock hunts and the real thing but not for a long time. Great to see the action!


----------

